# Help With 55 Gallon Sump



## Trevorjm (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm currently investing in a 55 gallon sump for my 210 gallon piranha aquarium. I haven't drilled anything yet because I want to be sure what I want to do. I've been thinking of doing a design for the drain that I've rarely seen. Just wondering if anyone uses this or can tell me if it will or will not work....

I want to two drains. A 3/4" and a 1". I figure if I have the pipe going straight up inside the overflow box then there is no siphoning. The 3/4 would be 2" below the water-line and taking most of the flow. The 1" would be 2" higher than the water line as backup in case the other pipe gets clogged. If the power goes off, the water level would go down until it goes below the lower pipe and stop flowing into the sump, preventing an overflow.

I will use a ball valve on the main (3/4") pipe to in case the pump isn't strong enough to handle that much water but I haven't decided on a pump yet. Depending on what pump I get, I might have to increase the size of the pipes... not sure though.

Anyone know it this idea works or if my sump is big enough?

Attached is a pic of the basic idea...

Thanks


----------



## Trevorjm (Nov 7, 2011)

Video is exactly what I want to do... anyone???


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

That method is great, but you can run into more problems drilling the bottom of your tank vs the back and also constantly having to adjust the gate valve requires more attention. A Durso standpipe will be nearly silent, and can handle fluctuations in flow from your return pump with no adjustment.

I would do 2 1.25 or 1.5" drains with druso type standpipes (one in each rear corner) and 2 3/4 or 1" returns... Using all the same bulkheads for your drains and returns is nice. You will want about 1200gph after head loss (or more) from your pump, so look at the chart and purchase accordingly.

Also, 55 gal tanks (standard 48longx12x18tall or whatever)are terrible for sumps because they are narrow and tall... Try to find something like a 70 or 90 breeder, or whatever the biggest tank you can fit under your stand.


----------



## Trevorjm (Nov 7, 2011)

So is there any other way that you would recommend? Or should I go ahead with this. I haven't made an overflow box yet, or drilled anything so I'm open to any ideas.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Well... There are a few ways I would consider.

A "coast to coast" style overflow box with "beans failsafe overflow" which you can read more about HERE The first picture shown is what i am talking about when i say "coast to coast"... and Beans 3 drains are more stable than the 2 you mentioned earlier.
Or watch a video of it on an external overflow: 





Corner overflows and Durso standpipes, which is the easiest and most versatile... no adjusting anything once you get it tuned. You can google "Durso standpipe" for more detail, but basically its a stack, T, 90 and a cap with a vent hole on the top. Used lots of them on different installs, and they are always great once you get the air hole sized properly. 









Or if you want one overflow box (which doesnt give you the redundancy and safety of 2 drains!) something like this, 2 5 gal buckets of media and a drip tray on top: 









I have a few other sketches and things from other projects if you want me to PM you. Either way, you want the biggest sump you can fit in your stand, and find easily. I find a piece of cardboard or a cardboard box the size of the sump you want is a great test run to get it in place... some sumps might have to be dropped in the top first before the display. With 2 5 gal buckets of media, and high turnover it will be able to handle way more than 2 or 3 FX5 canisters...


----------

